# Glamour Doll Eyes



## AudreyNicole (Mar 31, 2010)

I have been hearing alot about Glamour Doll Eyes loose shadows on youtube tutorials, so I checked out the website today and placed an order.  It looks like hey have some great colors, and they sell samples sizes.  So I ordered some samples... Does anyone use these?  What do you think about them?  What are your favorite colors?

Glamour Doll, eye shadows to strut your stuff!!


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 31, 2010)

I ordered samples of all 61 of their regular shadows ( I got a discounted price from the seller ). I've tried three shadows Ahoy Sailor!, Aqua Foil and Backstabber and the pay off has been really great. The only shadow so far that has not worked out that well for me has been DinoSpotz.


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm lemming their stuff so bad - they have a bulk order discount - 50% off when you order 16 or more fullsize jars, I emailed to confirm that this included the eyelights and collections and got an email back literally within 2 minutes! So that leaves me super impressed already


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Apr 1, 2010)

I ordered some samples and was super impressed that they do free shipping for samples, even when you're international!

I haven't had chance to try out my samples yet but they do look oh so pretty!


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 1, 2010)

Haha it's funny you should bring this company up, because I have had a lemming for this stuff for a few months ago but just today placed my first order! Audrey what did you end up getting?

I picked up the "Twi-Shadows" collection, and samples of a bunch, including Apple Martini and Sex Appeal and a couple of other samples. It's very affordable, and the fact that shipping is free over $30 is awesome! I can't wait to try this out.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Haha it's funny you should bring this company up, because I have had a lemming for this stuff for a few months ago but just today placed my first order! Audrey what did you end up getting?

I picked up the "Twi-Shadows" collection, and samples of a bunch, including Apple Martini and Sex Appeal and a couple of other samples. It's very affordable, and the fact that shipping is free over $30 is awesome! I can't wait to try this out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I kept hearing about them on youtube, and couldn't resist any longer.  Then I came across a coupon code, and I was done.  It's probably too late now (unless you place another order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but if you use SABINA (good til sometime in May) on orders over $25, you get 15% off.  I ordered a bunch of samples (in the jars).  I got:

-Oddity
-Olivia Green
-Glam Girl
-Sterling Glitz
-Dirty Jeans
-Immature
-Lovers Lane
-Shamrock
-Summer Skies
-Rave Eye Lights
-Cashed Out Eye Lights

After all was said and done, it was only $22.xx for all of those colors (if you only order samples, there is free shipping).  I am already wishing I would have added a few more to the order... Guess I might have to place another one.


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks gorgeous! The free shipping on the samples is a plus, too, since I'm in Canada! Will probably order from them sometime...


----------



## mintbear82 (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_I'm lemming their stuff so bad - they have a bulk order discount - 50% off when you order 16 or more fullsize jars, I emailed to confirm that this included the eyelights and collections and got an email back literally within 2 minutes! So that leaves me super impressed already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

She also does a really awesome discount for her sample sizes as well. I got all 61 regular shadows I think for either 45 or 50% off and I also got the free shipping.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I kept hearing about them on youtube, and couldn't resist any longer.  Then I came across a coupon code, and I was done.  It's probably too late now (unless you place another order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but if you use SABINA (good til sometime in May) on orders over $25, you get 15% off.  I ordered a bunch of samples (in the jars).  I got:

-Oddity
-Olivia Green
-Glam Girl
-Sterling Glitz
-Dirty Jeans
-Immature
-Lovers Lane
-Shamrock
-Summer Skies
-Rave Eye Lights
-Cashed Out Eye Lights

After all was said and done, it was only $22.xx for all of those colors (if you only order samples, there is free shipping).  I am already wishing I would have added a few more to the order... Guess I might have to place another one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha aww I was looking all over the web for a promo code, but I didn't find one...should've talked to you first! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I may place another order, who knows? Depending on how these are! The sample jars seem like ample amount of product-- they are 2/3 the size of a MAC shadow (for $2.50!) and lord knows I can't finish a single shadow! This way I won't feel so guilty buying makeup because one or two uses will make my money back for sure!


----------



## Flowitu (Apr 3, 2010)

oh, this one... I bought from the time when they don't care about repacking... Of course, things change - customers step up to know better. So, I brought home 5 fs jars of repacked single micas with added fillers.... Now, I still give them credit for mentioning on their site and for making new eyeshadows, if I am not mistaken. However, I think Fyrinnae, morgana and Sassy are pretty good, so.. hehe but their discount is tempting


----------



## shatteredshards (Apr 3, 2010)

I heard about them before they admitted to repacking, and every time I have gone back I haven't been impressed. Now I see that while the asterisked (repacked) shades are explained in the FAQs, they did everything they could to avoid saying repack or repackaged and make it sound better than it really is; it's like they're still not fully honest about it.


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_I heard about them before they admitted to repacking, and every time I have gone back I haven't been impressed. Now I see that while the asterisked (repacked) shades are explained in the FAQs, they did everything they could to avoid saying repack or repackaged and make it sound better than it really is; it's like they're still not fully honest about it._

 
Yea, I noticed quite a few of their shades were repackaged ones. I still might buy from them due to the free shipping on samples and owing to the fact that I'm not into mixing my own eyeshadows, but I'm going to wait until my Fyrinnae order arrives. After shopping at Fyrinnae I was a disappointed by this site. Fyrinnae had such original colours, great descriptions, and swatches that really helped. I guess they set the bar high because I've been disappointed by the other makeup sites I've been looking at...


----------



## shatteredshards (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *westindiesangel* 

 
_Yea, I noticed quite a few of their shades were repackaged ones. I still might buy from them due to the free shipping on samples and owing to the fact that I'm not into mixing my own eyeshadows, but I'm going to wait until my Fyrinnae order arrives._

 
Free shipping, okay, but sample baggies are $1.50 for 0.5 grams - *at best*, that converts to maybe 1/4 tsp. The $2.50 1 gram sample jar comes out to, again, at best, 1/2 tsp, but it's probably less than that. They really shouldn't be measuring these by weight, anyhow - different ingredients have different weights, and so you're not getting the same volume (amount) across the board. You'd be paying the same amount for the "smaller" samples as you would be for the "bigger" ones!

Now, consider this: for 10 sample baggies of 1/4 tsp or less, that would be $15. Hi-Fi Cosmetics sells a set of *20* 1/4 tsp samples for $14.99 plus $1.50 shipping within the US, and doesn't repack. When you think about it, GDE's really not offering that good of a deal, especially not for repackaged micas.

By the way, if you do change your mind and want to try blending your own, TKB's sample baggies are $1.50 for most shades but are big bags, a full teaspoon. You can get a sample bag of an eyeshadow base for $1.50 as well, and do OK for personal use by adding a little bit to each mica sample baggie and shaking it up.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 10, 2010)

So I ordered on 3/31, and according to the website, it says "processing", which means it probably didn't ship yet... My credit card was already charged.  I sure hope they get here soon.  I have already gotten stuff that I ordered AFTER I ordered from GDE.


----------



## shatteredshards (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_So I ordered on 3/31, and according to the website, it says "processing", which means it probably didn't ship yet... My credit card was already charged.  I sure hope they get here soon.  I have already gotten stuff that I ordered AFTER I ordered from GDE._

 

 Quote:

  Normal processing time is 3-5 days after payment has cleared. If you have a larger order, please expect a few more days delay! Processing time does not include shipping time!

PLEASE NOTE: I have received an increase in order's as of April 1st, so I am working my way getting through them. Because of the increased amount of orders, your processing time might be a little bit longer then normal. Please be patient and if you need your items by a certain day, please email me and I will do my best to get it out in time for you! Thank you for understanding.  
 

I don't understand why she didn't just edit the processing time instead of writing up that excuse and leaving everyone with no clue of how long processing really is.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 10, 2010)

I got a shipping confirmation today, and I placed my order on 4/1, so Audrey, yours should be shipping soon! Wonder why mine is already shipped though when yours isn't...


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_I don't understand why she didn't just edit the processing time instead of writing up that excuse and leaving everyone with no clue of how long processing really is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't see that statement on the website.  Guess that would explain it...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_I got a shipping confirmation today, and I placed my order on 4/1, so Audrey, yours should be shipping soon! Wonder why mine is already shipped though when yours isn't... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Weird.  Not sure.  I got the notification that my credit card was charged several days ago, but since then, nothing.  If yours have shipped,  hopefully mine will be soon.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 10, 2010)

So I just got a shipping confirmation... hopefully they will be here by Wednesday or Thursday.  I am so anxious to get them!


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Free shipping, okay, but sample baggies are $1.50 for 0.5 grams - *at best*, that converts to maybe 1/4 tsp. The $2.50 1 gram sample jar comes out to, again, at best, 1/2 tsp, but it's probably less than that. They really shouldn't be measuring these by weight, anyhow - different ingredients have different weights, and so you're not getting the same volume (amount) across the board. You'd be paying the same amount for the "smaller" samples as you would be for the "bigger" ones!

Now, consider this: for 10 sample baggies of 1/4 tsp or less, that would be $15. *Hi-Fi Cosmetics sells a set of 20 1/4 tsp samples for $14.99 plus $1.50 shipping within the US,* and doesn't repack. When you think about it, GDE's really not offering that good of a deal, especially not for repackaged micas.

By the way, if you do change your mind and want to try blending your own, TKB's sample baggies are $1.50 for most shades but are big bags, a full teaspoon. You can get a sample bag of an eyeshadow base for $1.50 as well, and do OK for personal use by adding a little bit to each mica sample baggie and shaking it up._

 
Where do I get these for this price?


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 13, 2010)

I ordered a few GDE samples on 4/3 and got shipment confirmation today. Can't wait to try these out.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 17, 2010)

I got my samples, and while they are nice, I am  not thrilled.  I swatched them and just wasn't impressed.  It may have been just the ones I ordered, but most of them seemed very sheer.


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 18, 2010)

Just ordered my first lot to try this brand out, received shipped notification today, only ordered on Friday so that's definitely not as long a processing time as I was expecting. Looking forward to trying them - what colours did you get, Audrey? I hope mine aren't too sheer, as I ordered full size and will be kicking myself if they suck! Did anyone else tried any of the glitters?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_Just ordered my first lot to try this brand out, received shipped notification today, only ordered on Friday so that's definitely not as long a processing time as I was expecting. Looking forward to trying them - what colours did you get, Audrey? I hope mine aren't too sheer, as I ordered full size and will be kicking myself if they suck! Did anyone else tried any of the glitters?_

 
I got:

-Oddity
-Olivia Green
-Glam Girl
-Sterling Glitz
-Dirty Jeans
-Immature
-Lovers Lane
-Shamrock
-Summer Skies
-Rave Eye Lights (glitter)
-Cashed Out Eye Lights (glitter)

I will have to try them with bases and see if that makes the sheerness any better.  The glitters are super pretty, but I am not sure how I will use them because I have nothing to make them stick together.  I will have to work on that.

Of the ones I got, I like these most:
- Shamrock
- Lovers Lane
- Immature
- Oddity
- Olivia Green


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 19, 2010)

Hmmm, the only two we have in common are Shamrock & Glam Girl. Glad Shamrock is on your thumbs up list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I ordered:
The Light Bright Collection - Shamrock, Blueberry Lush, Bleeding Love, Electric Lemonade, Glam Girl, Jailhouse Jumpsuit
Stiletto
Mingles
Juicy Mango
Mind Reader
Skin of a Killer
Tattooed
Glowstick (glitter)
Techno (glitter)


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 27, 2010)

Alot of nice colors. I'll have to give them a try.


----------



## Candee Sparks (Apr 27, 2010)

Just to shed some light on some of the extra details, Glamour Doll is operated by owner, Vee and she manages the website, mixes the colors, fixes the orders, etc. pretty much all on her own. If your order takes a while to ship then she may be behind because she's been getting a lot of orders lately. Sometimes she shuts the site down just so that she can catch up on orders which usually is only for a few days.  

I have about 20 shadows from GD and I don't really consider any of them to be duds or even "repackaged", even though I honestly could care less about that whole controversy when the prices are completely fair. Products I'd recommend are Electric Lemonade, Just Dance!, Black Ice, Mind Reader, Victorian, Urban Trash and Hollywood. Granted I'm sure there are more that I'm not thinking of but these are the shadows I often love to use. Granted, I am a Glamour Doll sponsor but I wouldn't support a brand I didn't love and this among others has pretty unique products to offer. 

Not trying to lurk and defend brands I support but I just thought I'd throw my thoughts in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, since I saw something about the samples, if your looking just to try Glamour Doll and not too many shadows, sample jars are way to go - not baggies. If you don't think 1 gram in a sample jar is a lot of product I would have to disagree because I've been using Electric Lemonade since before Christmas on everything from basic looks, full-face and whatever else my deranged mind can think of and I still have plenty of product left. My entire Glamour Doll collection is made up of sample jars and I have yet to come close on running out on anything and I use this stuff quite often.


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow I def need to try these. These colors look gorgeous especially electric lemonade and my belle. WOW those look like a lovely bright yellow and orange which is just what I want atm.
Has anyone posted some swatches of these?


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay, I got my order yesterday, pretty good delivery time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered these colours:
The Light Bright Collection - Shamrock, Blueberry Lush, Bleeding Love, Electric Lemonade, Glam Girl, Jailhouse Jumpsuit
Stiletto
Mingles
Juicy Mango
Mind Reader
Skin of a Killer
Tattooed
Glowstick (glitter)
Techno (glitter)

So far I've swatched Tatooed, Glam Girl, Skin of a Killer, Mind Reader, Electric Lemonade and Mingles. Mingles was very, VERY sheer and I couldn't build it up either but we'll see what it's like when I try a look with it. The rest were lovely, great texture and pigment, especially Skin of a Killer. Going to try out a few different looks today, will let you guys know how I like them, and will post more swatches soon.


----------



## Candee Sparks (Apr 28, 2010)

These are some swatches from a while back I did and these were the first GD shadows I received. 






 Pictured are Hollywood eyelight, Electric Lemonade, Urban Trash, MIngles, Tokyo and Cloud Coverage. Electric Lemonade is actually the most popular shade I believe. The pictures really don't exaggerate how bright it is. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 
_So far I've swatched Tatooed, Glam Girl, Skin of a Killer, Mind Reader,  Electric Lemonade and Mingles. Mingles was very, VERY sheer and I  couldn't build it up either but we'll see what it's like when I try a  look with it. The rest were lovely, great texture and pigment,  especially Skin of a Killer. Going to try out a few different looks  today, will let you guys know how I like them, and will post more  swatches soon._

 
MIngles I did have trouble using at first because it doesn't have much adhesion compared to the other products. But I used it wet as a liner and it worked just fine. Shadows like MIngles, Urban Trash, Tokyo, etc. are best when used wet. I don't own Tatooed or Glam Girl yet but I hear they're some of the better shadows.


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 28, 2010)

ooooh that's a really lovely yellow color. I'm gonna get it soon. Thanks


----------



## shatteredshards (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candee Sparks* 

 
_I have about 20 shadows from GD and I don't really consider any of them to be duds or even "repackaged", even though I honestly could care less about that whole controversy when the prices are completely fair._

 
I see your point, and yes, fair in comparison to other companies that repackage, but my point was that if you know where to look (for example, TKB), you can get these things a TON cheaper, especially the things that are straight repackaged with absolutely nothing custom about them, like the glitters.


----------



## enigmatic (Apr 29, 2010)

I love Glamour Doll, the owner is really nice and always interacts with her customers. I have about 14 jars and a few sample baggies. Favorites: chocoholic, ahoy sailor, radioactive, and victorian.


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 29, 2010)

Oooo, I'll have to give them a try.


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 29, 2010)

MIngles over a base = amazing
I had a good play with these yesterday and they are really lovely! Now that I've given them all a really good go I'm really impressed and will definitely be going back for more


----------



## shatteredshards (Apr 29, 2010)

Unfortunately, I look at a swatch like that and it worries me that I see the entire TKB Pop! collection right there on your arm. :\


----------



## Junkie (Jun 29, 2010)

I ordered a bunch of samples and wasn't impressed either - especially when I noticed that a bunch of them were repackaged TKB samples that I got from a seller on ebay (when I didn't know about Specktra, re-packaging, or GDE).

I'd just order everything from TKB directly now. 

My samples took a long time as well and the processing thing was confusing. I've since ignored all the processing parts of these individual family/one person owned sites and pay and forget about it until they arrive. 

One of my glitters was actually cancelled now that I recall -- they emailed me back and said Rave was omitted from my invoice and refunded with no reason at all. Just that it was unavailable. I really wanted a frikken purple glitter too!


----------



## nebbish (Jun 30, 2010)

So I like GDE's branding. I think their website and packaging is cute, and I love the names of the shadows. Cept the Twihard shit, but that's another story.
I've read up on a lot of reviews, watched a bunch of videos. People seem pretty impressed.

But I'm not going to order from them. $2.50 for a gram is quite a bit of product, but they do repackage most of their eyeshadows and sell them at GDE full price. That I don't like. I don't care about the repackaging scandals and I understand that customers may have requested these repackaged shades, what I don't like is the fact that _*more than 50%*_ of their shades are repackaged & there doesn't seem to be any effort to phase these colors out. Those also happen to be the shades I like best, so I can just go to TKB and get a hell of a lot more product for my $6 lol.

I'm not bashing anyone. If you like them, awesome.


----------



## psychotums (Jul 2, 2010)

I ordered from GDE the other day, before reading this thread actually. This is mostly because I've seen so many artists on YouTube using the products and they looked lovely. Until about yesterday I didn't even now there were so many mineral makeup companies online or about this whole repackaging business. I haven't gotten my order yet, but I'm still excited. I have to say that GDE's customer service is wonderful, Vee is polite, friendly, and very timely with her responses. Good CS is something that is so important to me. In regards to repackaging, I took a look at TKB's. The thing that bothers me is that the products come in baggies, baggies drive me bonkers, so even if I'm paying a tad more from GDE for something that is essentially the same product, I'm not going to complain because I much prefer jars. And I'll bet I'd blow a load of product trying to jar it myself, too. Of course these are my opinions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I shall have to update when I actually receive my products!


----------



## nebbish (Jul 4, 2010)

I can see that. Baggies are definitely a turn-off when considering a product. But the fact that you can buy the same color for $4 an _ounce_ & jars are pretty cheap, too, I'd say the wasted product from transferring is worth not paying GDE the markup.

I do hope you enjoy your purchase, tho!


----------



## psychotums (Jul 17, 2010)

I got my GDE order a few days ago. I got nine sample sized jars in Family Secret, Just Bitten, Secretive, Boyfriend Sweater, Island Chic, Angel Wings, Dinospotz, Ladies Night, and Skinny Jeans. They are all very pretty colours and well pigmented. Family Secret is a really beautiful highlighter and Skinny Jeans looks really nice all over the lid and is nice for a quick and easy look. I gave Island Chic and Ladies Night a go today and both of them are super pigmented. The only thing I have trouble with is how messy Ladies Night is, because it is a matte black infused with dark blue glitter. But it is worth the mess for how pretty it turns out. Overall, I am pleased with my order. I like the products and the customer service. I would purchase from Vee again. I am still waiting on my glosses from Mel and am very excited to see how they will be, too.


----------

